# Limited functions when viewing TAM on mobile.



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Dear forum, I use my mobile to visit TAM a lot.
Some functions either just not there or not working properly.
I'd love to suggest to improve the functions, such as adding friend, and viewing profile and other user's posting and threads...etc on the mobile.
Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Dear forum, I use my mobile to visit TAM a lot.
> Some functions either just not there or not working properly.
> I'd love to suggest to improve the functions, such as adding friend, and viewing profile and other user's posting and threads...etc on the mobile.
> Thank you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I totally agree!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Good to know. The purpose of the mobile site was to make it easier and faster to view on those devices, but if more people want the full functionality, we can switch mobile users to the full site. Maybe I will post a poll.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Make sure to vote in the poll:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...eople-who-use-talk-about-marriage-mobile.html


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

There is now a link to "Full Version" when you are logged into TalkAboutMarriage.com mobile.

You have to be logged in to use it, also, make sure you want to make the switch, because once you make it, I don't know how to get back to the mobile version from there!


----------

